# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Remember Me Don't usually work

## JET2011

I select the remember me so logging it is easier - a very nice feature. Frequently it does not remember me ?? Is there something wrong on my end?

Regards,

j

----------


## protonLeah

It works for me until I delete cookies, then I have to login again.

----------


## FDibbins

It does the same for me as for Ben, works great until I delete cookies, then I have to sign in again

----------

